# Video about the basics for beginners



## hamlet (Sep 20, 2013)

Found this video by Matthew Gore, he explains the basics to beginners just like me. Thought i'd share this with you.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2013)

This video has been posted several times in recent months.

TPF has a search feature that can lead you to useful information others have already discovered and shared here.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks. I wasn't aware of that function.


----------



## shaylou (Dec 20, 2013)

(just my opinion) This is still to much info for someone picking up their dslr for the first time. There is no reason at this point of their learning to understand how an f-stop cuts the light by half and so on. All these details are important at some point but does little to get them out shooting. This is more for a person that already knows how to expose a shot. When I teach I don't even touch on most of this. I find getting the student shooting will lead to many question that will ultimately lead to a understanding of exposure. I do explain to them what they are doing when they change the aperture and shutter. dof is touched on as well. ISO is skimmed over to teach them to only change when they are out of options. This has proven to get them started and enjoying their new toy. I remember when I started and it was a case of information overload. Once I learned to shoot I thought to myself how simple it is and how it was confused by to many detail. That why I started teaching the way of simplicity in order to get them shooting as soon as possible. This method works for me and everyone I have taught so far seems to like it as well. Once again, this is only my opinion.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2013)

KmH said:


> TPF has a search feature that can lead you to useful information others have already discovered and shared here.


So you're saying that before starting any new thread, users should do a search and view all of THOSE threads to make sure that the information hasn't been posted already?

IMO, a video like this would probably be hard to find in a search of TPF.  (This is the first I've seen of it.)


Don't you always also jump all over people for reviving old threads - exactly what you are suggesting should have been done rather than start a new thread?

To be honest, neither bothers me - reviving old threads or starting new threads on topics already covered.  And, I think most of us know, the search feature here can be hit-or-miss.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 20, 2013)

There seem to be a lot of people that will say that you should use the search feature, and then in another thread have some issue when people do just that and revive "dead" threads that they likely found by searching.  Which is it?  Search, or start a new thread?


----------



## manicmike (Dec 21, 2013)

The search feature sucks. I've used it many times. It can be hard to find info when it's not something generic like "How much do I charge".


----------



## manicmike (Dec 21, 2013)

Josh66 said:


> There seem to be a lot of people that will say that you should use the search feature, and then in another thread have some issue when people do just that and revive "dead" threads that they likely found by searching.  Which is it?  Search, or start a new thread?



When all else fails do both.


----------



## bryguy_ASU (Jan 30, 2014)

Great video. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## MichaelRyanSD (Feb 9, 2014)

Great video, certainly helped me, just sat down messing with the three topics in the video getting a better feel for how they all interact


----------



## WayneF (Feb 11, 2014)

shaylou said:


> There is no reason at this point of their learning to understand how an f-stop cuts the light by half and so on. All these details are important at some point but does little to get them out shooting. This is more for a person that already knows how to expose a shot. When I teach I don't even touch on most of this.




Wow!  I never heard that said before.  That seems unbelievable from a photographic perspective, first day stuff.  However, I do have to agree that many Auto cameras and camcorders do not offer the slightest bit of control anyway.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Feb 12, 2014)

KmH said:


> This video has been posted several times in recent months.
> 
> TPF has a search feature that can lead you to useful information others have already discovered and shared here.



Getting a little snarky here, aren't we?  I wouldn't have found the video unless it had been reposted.  Thanks for reposting.  ;-)


----------



## jamesparker1250 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great video explain a lot to me thanks!!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, the search feature doesn't really get you what you're looking for hear.


----------



## leonardoDing (Feb 24, 2014)

High quality video, anyway. I thought it was a video about the videographer.


----------



## Hivess (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice video, i enjoy watching it. Thanks.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 2, 2014)

shaylou said:


> (just my opinion) This is still to much info for someone picking up their dslr for the first time. There is no reason at this point of their learning to understand how an f-stop cuts the light by half and so on. All these details are important at some point but does little to get them out shooting. This is more for a person that already knows how to expose a shot.



How does someone learn to properly expose a shot without a basic understanding of aperture, shutter speed and asa/iso? Most folks get a DLSR charge the battery and go out and shoot away, knowing nothing about photography. In today's world of instant gratification you point the camera, hold the shutter release and take a hundred or more photos hoping one of them is worth a damn then delete the rest.

I got my first camera in 1970, if you didn't learn the basics of photography & exposure... you wasted a lot of money and/or time developing the film to see you had nothing but crap.


----------



## juvegede (Mar 2, 2014)

thank you for video


----------



## tim8287 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great vid.  Thanks!


----------



## Civchic (Mar 24, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> How does someone learn to properly expose a shot without a basic understanding of aperture, shutter speed and asa/iso? Most folks get a DLSR charge the battery and go out and shoot away, knowing nothing about photography. In today's world of instant gratification you point the camera, hold the shutter release and take a hundred or more photos hoping one of them is worth a damn then delete the rest.
> 
> I got my first camera in 1970, if you didn't learn the basics of photography & exposure... you wasted a lot of money and/or time developing the film to see you had nothing but crap.




This is my mom.    She had a bridge camera, that she liked, but never took it out of auto.  Someone at work sold her a Canon T2 with a 70-300 lens for $100, and she was pretty excited.  Yesterday we were talking about my recent fun with birds, and she said "You're doing great, I think I need a better camera behind my lens, all my shots are out of focus."


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 26, 2014)

Very good video for an beginner


----------



## RunJZ (Mar 27, 2014)

KmH said:


> This video has been posted several times in recent months.
> 
> TPF has a search feature that can lead you to useful information others have already discovered and shared here.



I have actually found this site to have a poor search function compared to other forums I frequent.

Nice video. I would agree that it's very basic in nature.


----------

